# Melrose Place!



## LuckyGirl3513 (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone else gonna watch the premiere tonight?? I can NOT wait! This and 90210 were probably my favorite shows growing up (mostly cause i felt like a rebel watching them, lol) and im really excited for the new version cause it seems even more scandalous than the original...


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 8, 2009)

I will be tuning in to check it out!  Watched the original so I want to see how this measures up!


----------



## jen77 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'll check it out. I loved the orginal so I at least gotta see what this one's got.


----------



## jen77 (Sep 9, 2009)

What did everyone think? I'm still undecided whether I like it or not yet.

So Sydney died in the original, so how is she still alive. Did it say and I missed it???

I liked that Michael is back, I actually always liked him in the orginal even though he could be a dirtbag.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jen77* 

 
_So Sydney died in the original, so how is she still alive. Did it say and I missed it???_

 
They mentioned that she faked her death 11 years ago.  So she was never really dead.


----------



## twiztdlilangel (Sep 9, 2009)

I never watched the originals....but I am loving both 90210 and Melrose Place!


----------



## aziajs (Sep 9, 2009)

I watched it.  I as ok.  I like that it's different but uses some of the same type of characters like they did with the 90210 remake.  I'd watch it again.  I did like Ella.


----------



## Spikesmom (Sep 9, 2009)

I watched!  I was wondering why Violet took Sydney's picture at the end.  Did Sydney have a child that we never knew about?  Could Violet be her daughter?


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Sep 9, 2009)

I really liked it! I think its got a good mix of old and new characters... and i think they'll be more new character cameos...

The montage at the end was crazy! I did not think the doctor girl was gonna go back to his hotel room! It looks like from the previews for next week that it goes seriously wrong though..

I'm excited to watch next week! I think they put just enough drama in the premiere to make you wanna tune in again but they didnt go overboard...


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 10, 2009)

This show isn't that good so I won't be tuning in to it after watching 90210.


----------



## kaylabella (Sep 18, 2009)

^^ I agree. I did decide to try and watch the second episode, but I was seriously bored and turned it off.


----------



## elle25 (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twiztdlilangel* 

 
_I never watched the originals....but I am loving both 90210 and Melrose Place!_

 

I'm the same. I never watched either of the originals and I'm really liking them both. Since I've only seen 2 episodes of MP, I prefer 90210 for now but they've both got a lot of potential.


----------

